# How To Contact Rolex Bexley



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Hope you all had a good christmas and got what you wanted.

I am trying to validate a rolex airking for a friend but cannot for the life of me, find a working contact number for rolex bexley. all the contact numbers that I try seem to be non-existent.

So was wondering if anybody could help or maybe shed some light as to what has happened to rolex's Bexley office.

Thanks

Leo


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You could try phoning the St James office, they will know..

Rolex UK

19 Saint James's Square London SW1Y 4JE

020 7024 7300


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Rolex lost and stolen register 01732 752482


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks for the rapid replies,

It appears that rolex no longer register lost watches, only stolen watches will be logged and any applications for a watch to put on the register, has to be done in writing with a police reference no. (and preferebaly police report).

Surely this is going to make it impossible to verify if a watch has been reported lost to the police?.......oh well

martinzx the phone no. you provided no longer accept phone calls and is just a recorded message.

jasonm thanks for the no. it seems they are closed until 3rd of jan so will give them a call then to see what I can find out.

cheers.

Leo


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

mulliner86 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Hope you all had a good christmas and got what you wanted.
> 
> ...


Bexley closed their office about a year ago - the whole Rolex headquarters moved but I forget where to! I'll ask my watchmaker, he may know.


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

I called into rolex bond street just the other day. I was told that the main service center is now in St James but they also service at Bond Street.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Rolex have moved their UK operation to their purpose built offices at Kings Hill, West Malling, hence the 01732 number. It's certainly not a personal caller type set up but I guess you can contact them through your local dealer.


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.

It appears that there is no longer any possible way of checking the rolex register.

After a call to rolex uk today, the kind lady informed me that the phone line for checking the register has been taken out of use, and no substitute put in place and therefor you can no longer check the register.

Oh well, puts me off rolex even more if this is the type of tactics they'll go to, to force people into buying from one of their AD's

cheers,

Leo


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

mulliner86 said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> It appears that there is no longer any possible way of checking the rolex register.
> 
> ...


It is bad news they have stopped doing this, but my advice is use an AD or seller from a forum with feedback showing him to be good.

Good luck I hope all turns out well for you.


----------

